# Lame bands that had a really great song



## vraiblonde

I was watching a thing on the Cowsills, this lamer family band that the Partridge Family was based on.  But they had a really great song with "Hair".  Hell, even the Partridges had one - "I Think I Love You" is a terrific song.  That horrifying man, Leo Sayer, who had terrible songs like "When I Need You" and "More Than I Can Say"  also did  "Long Tall Glasses", which is a classic.

So that's what I'm thinking about this morning.


----------



## Misfit




----------



## jaksprat

Here's another one, with an even lamer video...

[video=youtube;j4A9Fffo-jM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4A9Fffo-jM[/video]


----------



## kom526

Misfit said:


>


Bye, Bye MisFit.


----------



## Larry Gude

vraiblonde said:


> So that's what I'm thinking about this morning.



So, what we're talking about here is bands that were not OHW's but should have been?


----------



## lovinmaryland

UHHHHH youre forgetting Leo Sayers best song ever!!!  You make me feel like dancing


----------



## b23hqb

Anything by KC and the Sunshine Band?


----------



## Misfit

kom526 said:


> Bye, Bye MisFit.


----------



## kickstand

vraiblonde said:


> I was watching a thing on the Cowsills, this lamer family band that the Partridge Family was based on.  But they had a really great song with "Hair".  Hell, even the Partridges had one - "I Think I Love You" is a terrific song.  That horrifying man, Leo Sayer, who had terrible songs like "When I Need You" and "More Than I Can Say"  also did  "Long Tall Glasses", which is a classic.
> 
> So that's what I'm thinking about this morning.



The Cowsill's "The Rain, The Park and Other Things" was their best song...


----------



## Chris0nllyn




----------



## PsyOps

I think the Beatles had a good song............... but they stole it from Chuck Berry.


----------



## vraiblonde

PsyOps said:


> I think the Beatles had a good song............... but they stole it from Chuck Berry.



A good song.  The Beatles had *a* good song.  That they stole from Chuck Berry.

Okay.


----------



## Merlin99

vraiblonde said:


> A good song.  The Beatles had *a* good song.  That they stole from Chuck Berry.
> 
> Okay.



My votes going to be Guns and Roses. The most overrated garage band ever, but I still like "Sweet Child of Mine".


----------



## SamSpade

kickstand said:


> The Cowsill's "The Rain, The Park and Other Things" was their best song...



Agree. I had that song in my head for weeks last year. And I loved "Indian Lake" as a boy.


----------

